# Pick on somebody your own size!



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Last week we integrated our 8 week old does with our 7 month old does and other than a few squeaks and a little kerfuffle all has seemed well. This morning I spotted 9 week old Juno vigorously mounting the back of my dear 'fat mouse', 7 month old Circe. At first I blanched thinking that we had been sold a rogue male (Juno is the dominant one in the Newbies), then I read on here about dominance mounting especially at the time of estrus. Do contributors think that this is the most likely scenario and if so does it affect mouse relationships with each other in the long term?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It could be dominance behavior. Are you sure of the sexes of your meeces? Does in heat sometimes do things like this. Could it be you have a hermaphrodite? Eight weeks is plenty old for the little female to be in regular estrus. Sorry to have only more questions for you.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

I have had a group of 3 girls together - re introduced mum and 2 daughters.
They did the same and I assumed it was a dominance thing, settled down after a bit.

- all my 3 have had litters so I was 100% postive all female !! :lol:


----------

